# Dead spot in shrub, cut it out?



## Reaper (Jul 11, 2017)

So I was leaving the other morning and noticed (what looks to be) a dead patch in one of my bushes. I've attached some pictures.

Should I just cut this off or will it come back to life this Spring/Summer? It looks and feels pretty damn dead. If I cut it off will it grow back in time?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Looks to be a cypress of some sort. I'd cut it out, as far back as the brown goes. Usually once it gets brown and crispy like that it won't all of a sudden come back to life. The floppiness of the plant in general may even make it so you can't even tell once it's gone.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I just dug one of those out. I did it more because it was 30 years old and just looking a little rough.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Reach in to where you can see the dead limb that foliage is on, and cut just behind it to the next branch that has live growth on it. You'll want to clip it there so the live branch will fill in that space.


----------

